# Muss ich mein Boot versichern?



## Steffen am Kanal (7. Juni 2011)

Moin Moiin.
Ich bekomme bald von meinem Opa ein Eisenboot(5Ps).. bin 16 jahre alt und habe einen Liegeplatz auf einem Werftgelände bekommen . (gehört dem Vater meines Kumpels)
Meine Mutter schiebt nun Stress es müsse ja unbedingt versichert werden, falls ich gegen ein schiff fahr oder in 
Bnnenschiff mir ausweichen will und auf die böschung fährt 
Muss ich das boot unbedingt versichern lassen? wie macht ihr das..?
Vielen Dank im Vorraus für eure Antworten!


----------



## Astarod (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Muss ich mein Boot versichern?*

Es ist kein muß,jeder sollte selbst wissen ob er eine Versicherung braucht.
Ich habe etwa 15 Jahre Boote,und habe noch nie eins versichert.

Gruß
Asta


----------



## Steffen am Kanal (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Muss ich mein Boot versichern?*

Danke, was meint ihr ist besser? Und was ko0stet neine solche Versicherung


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Muss ich mein Boot versichern?*

Springt da die Haftplichtversicherung ein, wenn er z.B. ein Tankschiff rammt und es sinkt?

Plicht ist es für kleine Boote auf keinen Fall.


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Muss ich mein Boot versichern?*

Erkundige dich doch mal zuerst nach den Versicherungs-
prämien.Möglicherweise ist es ja auch nur Kleingeld was
du zahlen müßtest.
In diesem Fall würde ich es auf alle Fälle machen.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Muss ich mein Boot versichern?*

Ich hatte seiner Zeit von Udo561 einen guten Tipp, von einer Versicherung in Holland, dort hätte ich für mein Boot "nur" um die 100.- Euro im Jahr bezahlt. In Deutschland war es sehr viel teurer.


----------



## Steffen am Kanal (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Muss ich mein Boot versichern?*

wie hießn die versicherung?


----------



## omnimc (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Muss ich mein Boot versichern?*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> Springt da die Haftplichtversicherung ein, wenn er z.B. ein Tankschiff rammt und es sinkt?
> 
> Plicht ist es für kleine Boote auf keinen Fall.


 
David gegen Koliat? wie soll er einen Tanker zum Sinken bringen.
es gibt für klein Boote keine generelle Versichrungspflicht!
Die Haftpflicht bringt ihm nix im Vfall wird Sie evtl was bezahlen aber das holt sie sich dann zurück.

ich würde das Boot versichern das kostet je nach model zwischen 50 -100 Euro 

stell dir mal vor du kratzt nur an so einer furchbar teuren yacht vorbei. ich meine richtig teuer so teile wo die leute nur 2km mit fahren und dann kaffe trinken weil es fürs benzin nicht mehr reicht.

die zerreissen dich dann in der luft vermutlich.


----------



## Marf22 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Muss ich mein Boot versichern?*

Ne, normale Haftplicht für Sach und Personenschäden bei nem Versicherer vor Ort darf für deinen Kahn auf keinen Fall mehr wie 50€ kosten. Hab für 4m mit 20PS 52€ bei der Provincial bezahlt.


Muss ja nur mal blöd laufen und du verlierst Treibstoff oder Schmierstoffe und der richtige sieht es, schon haste das Häufchen am dampfen. Die Euros würde ich mir nicht sparen.....gerade auch bei Personenschäden. Man wird sein Leben nicht mehr glücklich!


----------



## omnimc (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Muss ich mein Boot versichern?*

anmelden beim wsa muß er es aber !


----------



## omnimc (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Muss ich mein Boot versichern?*



Marf22 schrieb:


> Ne, normale Haftplicht für Sach und Personenschäden bei nem Versicherer vor Ort darf für deinen Kahn auf keinen Fall mehr wie 50€ kosten. Hab für 4m mit 20PS 52€ bei der Provincial bezahlt.
> 
> 
> Muss ja nur mal blöd laufen und du verlierst Treibstoff oder Schmierstoffe und der richtige sieht es, schon haste das Häufchen am dampfen. Die Euros würde ich mir nicht sparen.....gerade auch bei Personenschäden. Man wird sein Leben nicht mehr glücklich!


 

so sehe ich das auch dann kann man besser schlafen und das fahren macht auch mehr spaß.


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Muss ich mein Boot versichern?*

Sagen wir es doch mal so:

Wer das Geld für die Versicherung nicht aufbringt,
der wird wohl auch kaum mögliche Regressansprüche
befriedigen können.:m



Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## ToxicToolz (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Muss ich mein Boot versichern?*

Mit 5PS würde mein ANKA beim ADAC 47,60€ inkl. Versicherungssteuer kosten. (*ADAC-WassersportHaftpflicht*)
(EDIT: Im jahr)

Müsste also ähnlich sein


Gruß Toxe


----------



## omnimc (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Muss ich mein Boot versichern?*

*


antonio schrieb:



			ist im prinzip nicht anders wie beim auto.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


antonio schrieb:


> bootshaftpflicht für schäden andern gegenüber und die kasko für eigenschäden sowie diebstahl usw.
> die verschiedenen gesellschaften werden natürlich verschiedene haftungsgrenzen bedingungen usw. haben.
> 
> da muß jeder für sich selbst entscheiden wie hoch sein risiko ist.
> ...


 
das stimmt nicht beim Auto gibt es ein Pflichtversicherungsgesetz zumindest in Deutschland.

Denke nicht das Du in Afrika wohnst:q da gibt es das nicht.


----------



## Tipp (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Muss ich mein Boot versichern?*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> Springt da die Haftplichtversicherung ein, wenn er z.B. ein Tankschiff rammt und es sinkt?
> 
> Plicht ist es für kleine Boote auf keinen Fall.



Bei meiner Haftpflicht sind Boote bis 5 Ps abgesichert.
Es sind auch Segelboote bis zu einer gewissen Größe mitversichert. 
Ich bin allerdings auch so ziemlich gegen jede möglicher Weise auftretende Eventualität versichert.
Ich glaube bei anderen Versicherungen ist sowas nicht unbedingt automatisch mit drin. 
Man sollte da einfach mal bei seinem Versicherer nachfragen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Muss ich mein Boot versichern?*

Im allgemeinen ist eine Privathaftpflichtversicherung bei solchen Schadensereignissen "aussen vor", da die Verträge in den meisten Fällen eine sogenannte Benzinklausel enthalten;

D.h.- alles, was im Zusammenhang mit dem Gebrauch von Verbrennungsmotoren geschieht, ist im Deckungsumfang der Versicherungspolice ausgeschlossen.

Es gibt aber die eine oder andere Versicherung, bei denen auch Motorboote bis 5PS mit in der Privathaftpflicht drin sind.

*Also nicht einfach davon ausgehen- "Is´eh drin!" -sondern besser nachfragen und ggf. schriftlich bestätigen lassen!
*
Diese David gegen Goliath Vergleiche sind recht niedlich- aber es geht nicht bloss ums versenken:

Kann sich noch einer an den Säuretanker im Rhein erinnern?
Stellt Euch mal vor der wäre, auf die Felsen gelaufen, weil er einen Dummkopf im 5PS Schlauchi der ihm Quer vorn Bug läuft, nicht übermangeln/ töten wollte- Uiuiuiui!!|uhoh:

Ich glaub´der könnt´sich dann kein Schlauchi mehr leisten...


----------



## gluefix (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Muss ich mein Boot versichern?*

Ich persönlich finde eine Haftpflicht ist ein muss, stell dir vor du kratzt nur das Gelcoat eines anderen Bootes an am Liegeplatz und der Besitzer macht Stress. Zahlen tust du in diesem Fall definitiv und das ist nicht gerade günstig. Ein Beispiel: neulich lag ich wieder klar zum auslaufen an der Slippe in Travemünde am Steg, einer nach mir meinte nicht die 5 min warten zu können und neben mir einzuslippen. Er tat es entgegen meines Rates, es ging auch glücklicherweise gut. 5cm weiter links und ich hätte nen fetten Kratzer im Lack, der hätte sich warm anziehen können |uhoh:. Eine Haftpflicht kostet nicht di Welt,  es geht nach Motorengröße und Bootslänge. Rechne mit 50 € jährlich und du hast rund 300000 € Sachschäden und 1 mio € Personenschäder abgesichert + Rechtsschutz. Ich persönlich würde nie und nimmer ohne Haftpflicht auch nur einen mm durch befahrenes Gewässer fahren, es ist im Prinzip wie im Straßenverkehr. Ein anderes Beispiel: stell dir vor dein Wellenschlag verursacht Sach- oder Personenschäden, ohne das du auch nur irgendwas berührt hast und wenn es nur die Oma ist die vor Schreck vom Steg fällt--> du bist aber Schuld. Überlegs dir was du tust. Gruß  Benni


----------



## Rosi (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Muss ich mein Boot versichern?*



Steffen am Kanal schrieb:


> Moin Moiin.
> Ich bekomme bald von meinem Opa ein Eisenboot(5Ps).. bin 16 jahre alt und habe einen Liegeplatz auf einem Werftgelände bekommen . (gehört dem Vater meines Kumpels)
> Meine Mutter schiebt nun Stress es müsse ja unbedingt versichert werden, falls ich gegen ein schiff fahr oder in
> Bnnenschiff mir ausweichen will und auf die böschung fährt
> ...



Am besten fragst du mal deine Mutter wo ihr versichert seid mit der Privaten Haftpflicht. Dann rufe dort an und frage ob ein Boot mit 5 PS eingeschlossen ist, oder was es kostet wenn es eingeschlossen werden soll. Meistens ist es nämlich ein Extrabaustein der Privaten Haftpflicht. 
Wenn man das Boot nicht einschließen kann, dann brauchst du eine Bootshaftpflicht Versicherung. Frag mal in deinem Angelverein, manche Vereine bieten so etwas um 30€/Jahr an.


----------



## Steffen am Kanal (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Muss ich mein Boot versichern?*

Besten Dank!!
Werd es auf jeden Fall versichern


----------



## omnimc (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Muss ich mein Boot versichern?*



Steffen am Kanal schrieb:


> Besten Dank!!
> Werd es auf jeden Fall versichern


 

sehr kluge und waise entscheidung. dann hast du auch kein streß mit deiner mutter.

dann viel spaß und immer ne handvoll wasser unterm kiel.#h


----------



## Firehawk81 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Muss ich mein Boot versichern?*



omnimc schrieb:


> .... und immer ne handvoll wasser unterm kiel.#h.....



  Hand voll???|kopfkrat Wohl eher eine Hand breit.

*Klugscheiß Modus aus


----------



## omnimc (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Muss ich mein Boot versichern?*

Richtig aber 5 ps reicht ne handvoll ;-)

wie schnell man hier immer erwischt beim verletzen der deutschen Rechtscheibung und grammatik.


----------



## holly08 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Muss ich mein Boot versichern?*

Moin in die Runde,
Alles gesagt, und so seh ich es auch. Niemals ohne, denn wenn der Benzinschlauch sich dummerweise mal löst#d oder platzt (porös)|uhoh: dann biste schnell bei ner Haftungssumme die Du mit sicherheit nicht hast:c.Da sind dann 50-max 100 Euro im Jahr schon sehr sehr gut angelegt für ne Versicherung|rolleyes.
Wünsche Dir immer nen nassen Schwamm unterm Kiel und viel Spass #h


----------



## omnimc (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Muss ich mein Boot versichern?*

wieviel wasser passt in einen schwam (nicht spo. bob)????
mehr wie in eine hand?


----------

